# How many people are idiots?



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Would they reach the moon, if they stood on each other?


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd say many 30% are true idiots.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*all the idiots*

are well-rewarded

wealthy

with bonus

cos they giggle

they don't know anything
politicians
they don't do anything

maybe a lot of bullying

People who die of cancer:
They didn't care for their health? Enjoying abusing themselves with toxins?

Obese? Careless? Wealthy? Happy?

good or bad luck?


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I voted 61-80%, given the state of the world, who we've voted for, where we seem to be headed.


----------



## yuno44907 (Nov 17, 2015)

In Turkey %48 of them voting for Erdoğan.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am a genuine idiot.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm an idiot too.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Why did you leave out all the percentages between 20 and 21, 40 and 41, 60 and 61 and 80 and 81?


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

pandana said:


> Why did you leave out all the percentages between 20 and 21, 40 and 41, 60 and 61 and 80 and 81?


Because I can only use my fingers to count and it would hurt deviating from natural numbers.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

As long as they could avoid suffocating while standing on shoulders.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

minimized said:


> As long as they could avoid suffocating while standing on shoulders.


Oh **** you're onto my final solution.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Because I can only use my fingers to count and it would hurt deviating from natural numbers.


Use m&m's.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

pandana said:


> Use m&m's.


No good, I would only eat them.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> No good, I would only eat them.


Oh... use other people's fingers.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

pandana said:


> Oh... use other people's fingers.


Man, you're a genius!


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Man, you're a genius!


Thank you thank you, I know. Mum already told me.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Telliblah said:


> Oh **** you're onto my final solution.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

The majority.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

140% of people don't understand percentages.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

I am 5 peoples to help.



SD92 said:


> 140% of people don't understand percentages.


*Clapsclaps*


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I've always thought 20.5% of people are idiots but there isn't that option in this poll...


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

We all are some of the time. It definitely makes things more interesting.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Everybody is idiot.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

All people are idiots. To each person, the only non-idiot is him/herself. To think otherwise would be idiotic. I am signifying nothing here.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

About 60%. I think I'm one.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I love this!*

people are different

some are tolerant or intolerate

The world is in chaos

This'll be fun!

Stop people crying:crying:
get on with it

_*if...*_ I was a soldier... seeing someone crying about their loss, I'd shoot her or start torturing her brutally smashing. Being so sad ain't productive or fruitful. Don't spread the disease of fragility. Stand by


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

188,461 people


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Not sure of exact figures but a true idiot never admits to being an idiot ...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

AussiePea said:


> I'm an idiot too.


No you're not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

twitchy666 said:


> people are different
> 
> some are tolerant or intolerate
> 
> ...


 :nerd: :O


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

idiotness is relative

compared to type 3 civilization aliens, we're a bunch of idiots.

compared to cave men we're like gods!


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> compared to cave men we're like gods!


I bet our mammoth killing skills would make us appear idiotic ...


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

blue2 said:


> I bet our mammoth killing skills would make us appear idiotic ...


Just whip out an AK-47, and go bang bang bang.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

xxDark Horse said:


> Just whip out an AK-47, and go bang bang bang.


:doh...noisy stick kill mammoth ..:sigh..me idiot


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

u really want me to tell u what i think? lol...

I'm just waiting for day of judgment, i'm just an idiot who doesn't pray and comes on sas instead


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*buttkicking & torture. firings & -ve recruitment*


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Would they reach the moon, if they stood on each other?


120% of people are idiots, and the two of us are the biggest idiots of them all.

You're still the bigger idiot though...


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> 120% of people are idiots, and the two of us are the biggest idiots of them all.
> 
> You're still the bigger idiot though...


You? Maybe. Probably.
Me? Nah. I don't think so.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

everyone does stupid stuff


what i think is really sad is that people are mean to stupid people, and they just cant help it. they have to go through life living with their dumb choices and they just cant do any better, they just dont have the ability. and people will always ridicule them and shout at them and the fact is theres just nothing they can do to be any smarter. 

right from school they would have been segregated into "lower classes" with other "dumb people" and they have to learn early on that they are of lesser value than their non-dumb peers. then as life goes on they have to do nasty poor paid jobs an watch all the smartypants people driving fancy cars and going on holidays and such. 

do me a favour, people of SAS. go out of your way to hug a dummy tomorrow. and if not hug then at least say hello to them and listen to some of the weird stuff they come out with. then try to make a friendly reply before carrying on with your life. stupid people are...people too


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> You? Maybe. Probably.
> Me? Nah. I don't think so.


Well if you're so smart, then you can tell me what 6 x 3(6 / 3) is! But I bet you don't know, you dumbass!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> Well if you're so smart, then you can tell me what 6 x 3(6 / 3) is! But I bet you don't know, you dumbass!


Ha! 35!


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

Telliblah said:


> Ha! 35!


****! You got me good this time, next time you won't be so lucky though!


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Wizard Lizard said:


> ****! You got me good this time, next time you won't be so lucky though!


Yes I agree. I'm literally awesome and unidiotic in general.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

Most of 'em, pardner, most of 'em...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

All of them.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

It really depends on what you'd class as an 'idiot'. For instance there's one particular television personality who I cannot stand. I have to turn the channel over as soon as he appears. I find him utterly grating, yet most people in the works' office thinks the sun shines out of his backside… :?

To answer the question from my perspective, I'd hazard a guess somewhere between 70-80% of people I've come across during my lifetime I'd consider to be idiotic and irritating in some way - or have at least given me reason to suspect so. 

I certainly know I have my issues and no doubt everyone considers me to be an idiot, but at least I'm open about my limitations. Not many people like my honesty and seem to think I have the ability to conquer the world, but there you go…!


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

From my experience, the majority of people are idiots. 

I voted 61-80%


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> Just whip out an AK-47, and go bang bang bang.


How many people in all 7 billion humans could actually make one from scratch though?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Very roughly half. But not to get all philosophical, but we're all ignorant about something. We're all stupid.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

There are many different types of intelligence my friend. Visual, verbal, social, emotional, *** kicking, ping pong, trolling.

So yes one person may be an "idiot" but when it comes to trolling noobs online or scamming noobs in the wilderness, he's a god damn genus.


Everyone is a god damn genus at something.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I have no idea. Though, I vaguely remember reading a chart that listed roughly 2% of people as being technically idiotic...
lol

which isn't really funny.


----------

